# Enter your art!



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

We are looking for entries for 'art of the week'. It will be one piece featured in our weekly newsletter, The Betta Fish Weekly. It will be chosen at random using random.org.

Please enter- this weeks theme is "Red Halfmoon" 
Go here for more information: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=113045

We have not yet received any entries and would really like for this to be a staple in the newsletter. But we need your help to do so :-D


----------



## RoxieStClaire (Aug 24, 2012)

I'll see if I can make time. What's the deadline for submission?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thursday September 13th at midnight EST.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I am almost finished on mine...will be sending it soon.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> I am almost finished on mine...will be sending it soon.


Yay! I can't wait to see it


----------

